
Men Choose Differently When They Choose with Other Men - hunglee2
https://hbr.org/2016/09/men-choose-differently-when-they-choose-with-other-men?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook
======
dudul
Could it just be that 2 men who are "in it together" are more likely to go
with "bold" and "adventurous" options? I've personally felt like that in the
past, as part of a group of friends it's easier to pick an extreme and think
"well, maybe that wasn't wise, but at least we're all in it and we'll have a
good time!"

